
US weighs up options in response to Russian hacking - gl338
https://www.ft.com/content/1de86910-9099-11e6-a72e-b428cb934b78
======
gl338
One of the things I find fascinating about this article is how cyber warfare
deterrence requires that you publicly show force (and thus, your cyber
capabilities), which also puts you at a disadvantage against your adversary
since they can learn your secrets/capabilities as a result. Very fascinating!

